# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Расширение [email protected]_opt

## B_TpaHce

Здравствуйте.
Компьютер заразился после открытия вложения в электронном письме.
Есть ли у кого дешифратор для вируса шифрующего файлы с расширением  [email protected]_opt?
Примеры зашифрованных файлов
http://rghost.ru/53172811
http://rghost.ru/53172829

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Пока никто не поделился

----------


## Sniperzone

Есть дешифратор для [email protected]_opt
Подробности в личке  :Smiley:

----------


## thyrex

Речь о te102decrypt от DrWeb?  :Smiley:

----------


## mike 1

> Речь о te102decrypt от DrWeb?


Да у них есть дешифратор для этой версии.

----------


## Sniperzone

Нет, был куплен дешифратор у вирусописателей.

----------


## thyrex

> Нет, был куплен дешифратор у вирусописателей.


Пришлите мне на почту, пожалуйста

----------


## Sniperzone

И? А почта то какая?  :Smiley:

----------


## thyrex

А разве через профиль нельзя? Другие как-то связываются  :Smiley: 
В крайнем случае напишите в ЛС администратору, а он мне перешлет

----------


## Sniperzone

Текст можно только отправить через личку.

----------


## thyrex

Выложите дешифратор вместе со всей информацией к нему в архиве на rghost.ru и пришлите ссылку

----------


## Sniperzone

> Выложите дешифратор вместе со всей информацией к нему в архиве на rghost.ru и пришлите ссылку


А это как?

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Предлагаю в этой теме дать ссылки на дешифраторы с вариантами их использования. Тема хорошо гуглится, многие это поможет.

----------


## thyrex

*Sniperzone*, процитируйте все, что Вам пришло вместе с дешифратором. Так, наверное, будет проще

- - - Добавлено - - -

*Ilya Shabanov*, а за возможные последствия по неправильному применению кто будет нести ответственность?

----------


## Sniperzone

> *Sniperzone*, процитируйте все, что Вам пришло вместе с дешифратором. Так, наверное, будет проще
> 
> - - - Добавлено - - -
> 
> *Ilya Shabanov*, а за возможные последствия по неправильному применению кто будет нести ответственность?


пароль на архив 123 



Anna Stepanova
[email protected]

Вот что пришло.

----------


## thyrex

А сам архив-то где или ссылка на его скачивание (ее злоумышленник точно должен был прислать)? ))

----------


## Sniperzone

> А сам архив-то где или ссылка на его скачивание (ее злоумышленник точно должен был прислать)? ))





> Пришлите мне на почту, пожалуйста





> А разве через профиль нельзя? Другие как-то связываются
> В крайнем случае напишите в ЛС администратору, а он мне перешлет





> Выложите дешифратор вместе со всей информацией к нему в архиве на rghost.ru и пришлите ссылку


А белорусские учителя все такие изменчивые и наглые?
Сами же попросили прислать на почту, потом пошли в отказ.
Затем пошли какие то сплошные требования и указания что мне делать.
Видимо этот портал не для адекватных людей.

P.S. Теперь если понадобится дешифратор - сами платите денег вымогателям.
Те кто адекватно попросил уже расшифровали свои файлы безвозмездно.

----------


## olejah

> Видимо этот портал не для адекватных людей.


Это ошибочное мнение, просто вы не поняли друг друга. Окей, мы можем с Вами решить этот вопрос по-другому? Если не сложно, пришлите мне, пожалуйста на почту все, что просил *thyrex* Почта - [email protected]

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*Sniperzone*, прошу прощения, если просьбы кого-либо из нашей команды показались некорректными. Будем очень признателен на дешифратор.

----------


## B_TpaHce

О как тема разрослась  :Smiley: 
Дешифратор от злоумышленника (поделился человек с другого форума): http://rghost.ru/53811412 
Решение от DrWeb: http://download.geo.drweb.com/pub/dr...102decrypt.exe
Запускать в командной строке следующим образом: te102decrypt.exe -k 208 -path "D:\Path"
Всем хорошего дня!

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> *Ilya Shabanov*, а за возможные последствия по неправильному применению кто будет нести ответственность?


*Все действия осуществляются на свой страх и риск. Рекомендую экспериментировать только с копиями зашифрованных документов!*

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*

Но это лучше, чем ничего. А также лучше, чем платить злоумышленникам.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

> Все действия осуществляются на свой страх и риск


Вот в том-то и дело, что масса "продвинутых" начнет менять расширение на подходящее, авось поможет




> Но это лучше, чем ничего. А также лучше, чем платить злоумышленникам


Пытаюсь определить номера ключей в вебовской утилите для разных модификаций

----------


## mike 1

> Пытаюсь определить номера ключей в вебовской утилите для разных модификаций


k 210 для расширения iizomer<at>aol.com_ААА
k 211 для расширения iizomer<at>aol.com_BBB
k 193 для iizomer<at>aol.com_CCC
k 197 для anna.stepanova<at>aol_red

----------


## Sniperzone

> О как тема разрослась 
> Дешифратор от злоумышленника (поделился человек с другого форума): http://rghost.ru/53811412 
> Решение от DrWeb: http://download.geo.drweb.com/pub/dr...102decrypt.exe
> Запускать в командной строке следующим образом: te102decrypt.exe -k 208 -path "D:\Path"
> Всем хорошего дня!


1. Большие файлы не расшифровывает! Пробовали и на 2 и на 3 гигабайтных 1С базах.
2. Собственно на форуме касперского Я и делился  :Smiley:

----------


## B_TpaHce

> 1. Большие файлы не расшифровывает! Пробовали и на 2 и на 3 гигабайтных 1С базах.


Если очень надо восстановить зашифрованные базы 1с, могу рекомендовать Валерия Агеева (ник awa15).
Я от вас получал сообщение, однако не смог ответить, т.к. форум выдает ошибку.

----------


## thyrex

> 1. Большие файлы не расшифровывает! Пробовали и на 2 и на 3 гигабайтных 1С базах


Это Вы о каком дешифраторе: от злоумышленников или от DrWeb?




> k 210 для расширения iizomer<at>aol.com_ААА
> k 211 для расширения iizomer<at>aol.com_BBB
> k 193 для iizomer<at>aol.com_CCC


Сегодня добавили 22 ключа

----------


## Sniperzone

> Это Вы о каком дешифраторе: от злоумышленников или от DrWeb?
> 
> Сегодня добавили 22 ключа


Пробовал и тем и тем.

----------


## thyrex

Что-либо подобное с дешифратором не приходило



> Если шифрануло бызы 1С ,то ,обязательно сделайте бэкап зашифрованных
> баз на флэшку простым копированием , извлеките её из компа,если DBF не
> имеет расширения как у зашифрованного файла ,добавьте это расширение ко
> всем DBF (в 1с8 к 1CD) ,если наоборот .в папке базы два одинаковых
> файла но один с расширением шифратора ,удалить пустой (к примеру в
> папке базы находятся два файла 1SACCS.DBF.18829933 и 1SACCS.DBF
> ,необходимо удалить 1SACCS.DBF и оставить только 1SACCS.DBF.18829933) и
> только тогда дешифровать.


?

----------


## aqua10

Аналогичная проблема.
Файлы преобразуются в  [email protected]_face
Ключи k 193 и прочие, выложенные на форуме к утилите Drweb не подходят - она просто не находит зашифрованных вирусом файлов.
Пример файла: http://yadi.sk/d/YDqETVAGM6cFG
Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## mike 1

*aqua10* у меня есть дешифратор для этой версии. В утилиту доктора должны скоро добавить этот вариант т.к. я вчера отправлял вирусному аналитику *v.martyanov* его.

- - - Добавлено - - -

Дешифровка будет добавлена в районе 5-6 часов сегодня.

----------


## aqua10

Спасибо!
Если не сложно, напишите когда появится обновление, какой ключ использовать.

----------


## mike 1

> Спасибо!
> Если не сложно, напишите когда появится обновление, какой ключ использовать.


Чтобы написать какой ключ вам подойдет мне нужен хотя бы один зашифрованный файл.

----------


## aqua10

А я давал ссылку на такой файл. На Яндекс-диск.

----------


## thyrex

Информация


Скачайте te102decrypt.exe и сохраните *в корень диска С*.

В командной строке введите:


```
C:\te102decrypt.exe -k 265
```

*Внимание!!!*
1. Для полной расшифровки потребуется суммарное место на дисках, приблизительно равное месту, занимаемому зашифрованными файлами, т.к. утилита их не удаляет
2. Удаляйте зашифрованные копии только после того, как убедитесь, что файлы успешно дешифровались

----------


## Василий Владимирович

Для *[email protected]_mode*
http://download.geo.drweb.com/pub/dr...102decrypt.exe 

Расшифровка запускается командой 
te102decrypt.exe -k 276 
// расшифровывать файлы на всех дисках 
или 
te102decrypt.exe -k 276 -path "D:\Path" 
// расшифровывать файлы только в указанном каталоге D:\Path 

Расшифровка идет в новые файлы; по принципу : 
"документ[email protected]_mode" (зашифрованный) => "документ.doc" (расшифрованный)

----------


## mike 1

*Василий Владимирович* мы знаем какой ключ отвечает за вариант *mode*.  :Smiley:

----------


## Василий Владимирович

Я же не знал, что вы знаете, поэтому решил поделиться  :Smiley:

----------


## aqua10

Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## mike 1

> Спасибо огромное!!!


Вы можете поддержать проект Virusinfo.

----------

*olejah*,  *thyrex*

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Мы создали специальную тему, где будут публиковаться все методы и ключи расшифровки для anna_stepanova @ aol.com _XXXX

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=158155

Сейчас там уже прилично ключей. Надеемся, эта информация кому-то поможет.

----------


## асимир

помогите с расшифровкой [email protected]_rec ссылка на файл https://yadi.sk/d/T3LjIRKSbyfAu

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

> помогите с расшифровкой [email protected]_rec ссылка на файл https://yadi.sk/d/T3LjIRKSbyfAu


Тело шифратора сохранилось?

----------


## асимир

нет все почищено ничего не осталось

----------


## mike 1

> нет все почищено ничего не осталось


Очень плохо. Восстанавливайте.

----------


## асимир

а разве файла зашифрованного не достаточно ранее прикреплял

----------


## mike 1

> а разве файла зашифрованного не достаточно ранее прикреплял


Нет конечно. Нужно тело шифратора, чтобы можно было сделать расшифровку.

----------

